# Thorn DeLuxe 90 #3 - The Koa Sammich!



## HighGain510 (Dec 18, 2012)

I had an order in with Ron from last year that was paid in advance and after having such instant love for the DeLuxe Goldtop and Semi-Hollow guitars I've received already, I spoke with Ron to see what other goodies he already had lined up in the queue for on-spec DeLuxe models and inquired as to the possibility of putting said full deposit towards DeLuxe #3 instead of the previous order! SUPER glad I messaged him when I did, Ron had one that was actually pretty far along and the specs were rather tasty indeed, plus while it was not as far along as the other two were, the neck was already mostly done but the body hadn't even hit the CNC stage yet which was great. Since the body was nearing CNC phase and hadn't been run just yet, the options were still totally open for bridge and pickup routes which made it ideal for me as I already knew what I wanted for the third (and sadlly, likely final... can't really complain when you're blessed enough to have two others on top of this one though, right?!) DeLuxe.

The wood selection... well, the title says it all... this puppy will be known as "THE KOA SAMMICH" model!  Ron had not one but TWO killer slabs of flamed koa cut from the same billet that he sandwiched around a black limba core! Neck will be black limba and brazilian rosewood for the fretboard as usual. I am a HUGE fan of the GT90 Stapletop P90 pickups and the GT90-H (Stapletop Humbuckers) are quite easily my absolute favorite humbucker on the market. I have a pair in my Artisan and now I even have a pair in a PRS, both of which sound godly. I wanted to have a DeLuxe model that was built for metal so obviously I'm going Thorn Trem and GT90-H pickups, factory setup for Drop-C tuning! This thing is going to be a BEAST! In the looks department, it's very hard to beat flamed koa!  In the tone department, it's very hard to beat the sexy midrange and growl of black limba. GT90's and GT90-H's paired with black limba/korina are a known killer combination so this won't be much of a surprise, it is going to sound amazing when it's all done!

I got the surprise call tonight from Ron saying the neck has been fretted and the body was going to hit CNC so he wanted to confirm the final specs on this beauty to be sure that we didn't miss or change anything! So here we are from the start a few weeks back to about 9pm this evening (I might update the OP tomorrow since I think I may get lucky and have a few more progress shots incoming!):

Previous progress shots:

Typical ridiculously awesome Thorn Koa stash goodness for the top:








Never to be outdone, Ron then selected a SECOND amazingly figured piece of koa for the posterior of this beauty. Potential new slogan? "Thorn Guitars... our rear woods are better than most builders 'highly figured' tops!" 







Neck roughed out, fretboard has inlay and awaiting frets and laying on top of the slab of woods glued up:







DAT KOA SAMMICH!!!








"Christmas Came Early This Year" update - CNC night (12/18/12):

The Thorn elves hard at work after 5pm on a weeknight!







Early pass of the CNC starting the carved top:







Little more scraped away, starting to see some of that figure peeking through:







Glimpse of the koa rippling through the cascading carves:







Carving out the P90-shaped pickup routes:







Drilling for the Thorn Tremolo:







Taking a little break after finishing the first round:







What's that you say? You wanted purfling channels too?! OKAY!







DAT ASS!!!







Little peek of the figuring from the black limba core:







More black limba figuring from the treble side:







Aaaaaaand that's where we stand, folks! If I have some more progress pics arrive overnight, I'll toss them up for you guys tomorrow! I'm SO damn excited for this build, having already experienced two different DeLuxe models with VERY different specs, this one fills yet another spot in the tonal palette and it's going to be the most refined "metal" guitar Thorn has put out to date!  Can't wait, more updates will come as I receive them... gotta love the "On-Spec" Program!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 18, 2012)

Damn that is going to be one hot guitar


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice wood selection. The more I hang out on here the more I like to see lots of exotic wood all in the same guitar.


----------



## daniel_95 (Dec 18, 2012)

That looks gorgeous, looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 18, 2012)

Thorn Gas....


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn, thanks to you, Ron's going to retire early. 

Hopefully this turns out as killer as your last two!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 19, 2012)

fuck you and your thorns! man... why do you keep doing this to me!?


----------



## toiletstand (Dec 19, 2012)

wow man


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Dec 19, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> ...rear wood...



There it is again.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 19, 2012)

This is going to be incredible!!!!!


----------



## WillDfx (Dec 19, 2012)

That's one tasty lookin' sammich!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll be damned if that isn't one of the best looking wood sandwhiches I've ever seen. The figuring in the Koa and the Limba looks amazing!


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 19, 2012)

Seeing this thread brought some Thorn gas on.... badly  
Ron has been fantastic to work with so far!!!

\derailment


----------



## Fiction (Dec 20, 2012)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm psyched, this thing is going to be amaaaaazing! 



JP Universe said:


> Seeing this thread brought some Thorn gas on.... badly
> Ron has been fantastic to work with so far!!!
> 
> \derailment



Oh snaps! Are you getting in on a DeLuxe order?  If so, specs?!


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 20, 2012)

Socal Custom S/S Pirate map


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Dec 20, 2012)

I just wanted to come in here to say - Hey... I get it... it's horribly ugly and I'll gladly bear the burden of taking it off your hands to spare... you...

I CAN'T EVEN SAY IT WITH A STRAIGHT FACE!!! HA!

That is going to be one epic fucking guitar, my man.


----------



## SamSam (Dec 20, 2012)

Damn Matt.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 20, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Socal Custom S/S Pirate map



Oh shizzle! Those are CRAZY awesome!!!  I had been tempted to order one for myself on more than one occasion!  Dan does killer artwork too so that should be badass, congrats dude!  Are you getting the map to involve Australia? Looking forward to seeing that one!


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 20, 2012)

That's almost as good as bacon.


----------



## Overtone (Dec 20, 2012)

That is pure class! I love the way the figuring on the limba looks with the koa top and back.


----------



## pondman (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunning work . Thats my kind of geetar


----------



## absolutorigin (Dec 20, 2012)

This is going to be just ridiculous. Ron's attention to detail is second to none.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 21, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh shizzle! Those are CRAZY awesome!!!  I had been tempted to order one for myself on more than one occasion!  Dan does killer artwork too so that should be badass, congrats dude!  Are you getting the map to involve Australia? Looking forward to seeing that one!



No Australia.... that's just too obvious  I PM'ed you the details


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 21, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> fuck you and your thorns! man... why do you keep doing this to me!?



One of those rare times I've heard an echo _before_ I say anything. 

...and in _writing_!??!"


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 22, 2012)

I talked to Ron yesterday and it sounds like this puppy could POSSIBLY be complete (or at least near completion) by the time I swing out for the NAMM show weekend!  If not, it's looking like a potential February completion date, the only thing holding things up is the weather since letting that nitro cure properly is crucial.  Absolutely loving how fast things are moving with the Thorn crew at the new shop, seems like Ron has everything running like a well-oiled machine!


----------



## PrestigeFan92 (Dec 24, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> I talked to Ron yesterday and it sounds like this puppy could POSSIBLY be complete (or at least near completion) by the time I swing out for the NAMM show weekend!  If not, it's looking like a potential February completion date, the only thing holding things up is the weather since letting that nitro cure properly is crucial.  Absolutely loving how fast things are moving with the Thorn crew at the new shop, seems like Ron has everything running like a well-oiled machine!



 That is absolutely amazing.

(Sorry EDIT, I cant read)


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like the neck is all glued up!!! 







Moving right along!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2012)

That thing is going to be so awesome


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks like I got a nice little "Happy New Year" update email last night! 






Neck heel has been blended! Looking good!


----------



## bob123 (Jan 1, 2013)

that looks great man!  this will be a gorgeous guitar when finished!!


----------



## themike (Jan 2, 2013)

1) Thank god we're past the "OMG RON THORN USES CNC? THATS SO STINKY" of years past  

2) Stop building guitars and buy your birthday PRS from me !


All jokes aside this thing is unreal - absolutely beauty! Everything about it is crazy.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 2, 2013)

This is gonna be ultra sexy!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 2, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> 1) Thank god we're past the "OMG RON THORN USES CNC? THATS SO STINKY" of years past
> 
> 2) Stop building guitars and buy your birthday PRS from me !
> 
> ...



Well to be fair, I had already paid for a full guitar up front a year ago that wasn't completed and just slid the deposit for that build over to this!  Don't worry, I haven't forgotten about that vintage natural piece of win!


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yumz..


----------



## elq (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh Matt... between seeing these pictures and the Floyd equipped Thorn Ron just finished, I had GAS pains that could only be relieved by ordering another (#5 ) Thorn. A maple hippie-sandwich S/S with a floyd.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2013)

elq said:


> Oh Matt... between seeing these pictures and the Floyd equipped Thorn Ron just finished, I had GAS pains that could only be relieved by ordering another (#5 ) Thorn. A maple hippie-sandwich S/S with a floyd.




OH SHIT SON!  I was talking on the phone with Ron about the shindig while he was working on Chi Chi's S/S with the Floyd and he was like "This looks so wrong... I've never installed a Floyd on a Thorn..." and I told him once he posted the pics, I could almost guarantee he was going to be seeing an order for another not long after... looks like I was right!  If I had funds available, that order would have been from me!  I'm looking forward to seeing the full specs for that build, going to share with the rest of the class? 

P.S. Are you coming to the event at the new Thorn shop the weekend of NAMM?  I'm flying out to SoCal for NAMM/Thorn party so it would be cool to hang out in person finally sir!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2013)

Woot, another progress shot from Ron tonight!  Grain filler has been applied to the black limba!  Looks like someone went to Taco Naco for lunch....  






Getting closer!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Watty (Jan 3, 2013)

Pretty sick looking!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 28, 2013)

I spent some time at the shop with Ron before the party yesterday, got the chance to snap some pictures!  I only have a couple iPhone shots up for now, I'll get the others off the digital camera soon but I'm beat since I took the red eye flight in last night and got home around 6am.  My guitar has sealer only on it right now so it will look quite a bit different once he buffs that down and sprays the caramel burst! 


Shot of the top:







DATS RIGHT!






Shot of the back:






Another shot of the back, gotta love the natural chatoyance of the koa:







DAT SAMMICH! 







Bonus shot - I got the chance to finally play the first Thorn equipped with a Floyd Rose... thing sounded BADASS! Tons of sustain too... if Ron agrees to do a 24-fret SoCal model I'm screwed....


----------



## elq (Jan 28, 2013)

getting close and looking good 



HighGain510 said:


> if Ron agrees to do a 24-fret SoCal model I'm screwed....





 and sooner or later one of us will convince Ron to make a couple of 7's


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have some pics of your DeLuxe on my camera Eric!  Yours has been sealed as well and is next in line for color!


----------



## elq (Jan 28, 2013)

and I've got to ping Ron to refine the specs on number 4 and 5, so LOTs of Thorns for me this year.


----------



## Vicious7 (Jan 29, 2013)

That is *seriously* a gorgeous guitar man. Something like that could get me off seven strings for good.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 29, 2013)

elq said:


> and I've got to ping Ron to refine the specs on number 4 and 5, so LOTs of Thorns for me this year.



I spaced yesterday as the jetlag and not sleeping on the red eye home had me crashing as soon as I got back to the house, I'll upload the shots of your guitar for you tonight when I get home from work bro! 5 orders?! Color me majorly jealous sir! 

I finally got to check out a C/S in person Sunday too, confirmed that I'm definitely ordering one as my next build. After playing the R/S with the OFR that's likely going to be an upcoming order as well... damn it!   These events are NOT good for my wallet whatsoever! 

I finally scored a used Edwards Kiko from Ishibashi wub as I've been looking for one ever since I sold my black one a few years back and after playing with that a bit yesterday I called Ron to ask about doing a 12th fret - 22nd fret scallop option if I spec'd out an R/S with a Floyd... he said no problem!!!  

Need to start saving my pennies, seems 2013 is going to be a very expensive year for me gear-wise!


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Jan 29, 2013)

Koa like that always makes me feel kinda giddy inside. Also envious.


----------



## themike (Jan 29, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Bonus shot - I got the chance to finally play the first Thorn equipped with a Floyd Rose... thing sounded BADASS! Tons of sustain too... if Ron agrees to do a 24-fret SoCal model I'm screwed....


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 29, 2013)

elq said:


> getting close and looking good



Speaking of getting close and looking good... your lefty semi-hollow is all sealed and ready for paint! 













Can't wait to see that after he sprays it Eric!  The pictures look a bit satin/matte because it's just the sealer coat on there so far, the reflection seemed to wash out a bit of the figure but trust me when I tell you it looked damn sexy in person!  I brought the wifey's tiny camera so unfortunately they don't come out nearly as great as my SLR would have but there was no way I was packing all that with me for the short trip! 

Also snagged two shots of my buddy Billy's DeLuxe which has seriously one of the best-looking koa tops I've seen come out of the shop in a while! The figure doesn't really come out as much in the pics but it looks amazing in person.  His has the same caramel burst and faux binding that mine will as well once it hits finish so it was like a little sneak preview for me!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 29, 2013)

Not going to sort through them all, took a bunch of random shots of mine while I had it out (I put back Eric and Billy's guitars rather quickly as by the time Ron brought them out for pictures a few random folks were filtering in for the party and Ron didn't want people thinking it was okay to pick up the in-progress guitars and have one take an accidental fall should someone develop a sudden case of "butterfingers" or something! ) so I'll just post them all! 













































































































More in the post below:


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wish I had my SLR with me.  It's going to look REALLY hot once the caramel burst, faux binding and clearcoat are done!  Hopefully looking at a February completion date!


----------



## nikt (Jan 29, 2013)

koa and limba? 

stop messing with me!!!


Love the project. Can't wait to see how this ends.


----------



## elq (Jan 29, 2013)

And damn you !!! 

This is going to be really expensive for me, as I'll order another D90 with staple tops and a lefty Thorn trem now


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn, that looks great. Also I almost sort of wish I would have stayed left handed when playing guitar so I could try and buy ELQs other guitars as he throws them out for the Thorns


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 29, 2013)

nikt said:


> koa and limba?
> 
> stop messing with me!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks man, me too! One of my favorite combos too! 




elq said:


> And damn you !!!
> 
> This is going to be really expensive for me, as I'll order another D90 with staple tops and a lefty Thorn trem now



Do you have any orders in for something with GT90-H's? If you're ordering another D90 with GT90's, you might want to ask for a pair of those to swap in as well, seriously some of the best humbucking pickups out there!  Once this one is finished that will make THREE guitars of mine that have them in there, they are killer! 




Stealthdjentstic said:


> Damn, that looks great. Also I almost sort of wish I would have stayed left handed when playing guitar so I could try and buy ELQs other guitars as he throws them out for the Thorns



You're not alone there!  Then again, I haven't seen Eric SELL many to fund new projects... because he's much, much more baller than I am!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 29, 2013)

Eventually his significant other will make him do it, and when she does it will be like when Lee sold his UV777GR for like $900.


----------



## elq (Jan 29, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Thanks man, me too! One of my favorite combos too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None of my Thorns to date have soap-bar pickups. That'll change with D90 #2  I'll probably ask Ron a GT-90H in the bridge and and a GT-90 in the neck 





HighGain510 said:


> You're not alone there!  Then again, I haven't seen Eric SELL many to fund new projects... because he's much, much more baller than I am!





Stealthdjentstic said:


> Eventually his significant other will make him do it, and when she does it will be like when Lee sold his UV777GR for like $900.




I've sold plenty of guitars, but none of my customs... and I'll eat rats and ramen before I would put a Thorn up for sale.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 29, 2013)

Noice! I've played that combo in a Thorn and it was badass!  All of the GT90 variants I've played to date have been amazing, only set I haven't played yet are the strat set. 

I opted for gold hardware on this build, I'm pretty picky about gold hardware and the color or wood combo that it works well with, koa is definitely one of them!


----------



## elq (Jan 29, 2013)

^  gold will look great on that guitar, and I generally hate gold hardware, but yeah that koa deserves gold


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 29, 2013)

Yup Koa + gold is always juicy. Walnut + gold is nice too.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2013)

Update from Ron this morning:








To the untrained eye, that might not appear to be progress.... except I know that the picture was taken by Ron from the paint shop where he still shoots his guitars while he waits for his new in-house paint booth to wrap up construction and certification!  Hopefully we'll be seeing some caramel burst progress either later tonight or tomorrow!  SON I AM EXCITE!!!!!


----------



## elq (Feb 9, 2013)

Hah. I also got a couple of pictures with the same view 

Looking good good Matt!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2013)

elq said:


> Hah. I also got a couple of pictures with the same view
> 
> Looking good good Matt!



Haha I guess you beat me to the post!  Ron emailed me WAY early this morning (dude never sleeps, he's a machine! ) with that original pic, I think mine was last in line as he sprayed 5 guitars today so he's been at it since like 7am your time.  Working on a Saturday = DEDICATION TO YOU WORK.  Some of the other flakey luthiers should take notes... 


Here are the updated shots of mine, post-burst:





































(is that yours behind mine, Eric? )


Keep in mind that's RIGHT AFTER he sprayed it... it's going to look even more amazing once it dries and gets cleared/polished when the figure REALLY pops!


----------



## F0rte (Feb 9, 2013)

Well no fucking wonder I can't find any supplier with Koa tops 
nice


----------



## technomancer (Feb 9, 2013)

There are plenty of suppliers, you just have to be willing to pay for them 

Matt: that is looking amazing, I love how subtle the burst is


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 10, 2013)

He nailed that burst. It was enough to really pop the natural color without hiding the grain.

I approve!


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 10, 2013)

God I love the wood. I'm a big fan of people using what most would consider "imperfections", like the top horn.


----------



## s4tch (Feb 26, 2013)

I found this via the Broderick NGD thread, and now need some rest.  Awesome project, and as all of Ron Thorn's work, just screams quality, dedication, taste and quality. And did I mention quality. I really hope one day I can get my tiny hands on one of these. As for aesthetics, Thorns may be the most appealing customs for me.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 14, 2013)

DAT BENCH SHOT. Should be wrapped up today, and the gold hardware was definitely the right call! So classy!


----------



## mphsc (Apr 14, 2013)

Koa & Gold, mmmmmmm, tasty.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 14, 2013)

Aw man, too bad it totally looks like shit now. I'm not gonna blame you when you inevitably unload it a few days after you receive it, for a fraction of the original cost.

...is he falling for it?


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thorn-o-licious! 
Ron makes some FINE guitars.
HNGD!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ron gave me a sneak peak at the gallery shots for my latest DeLuxe 90 beauty so I figured I should share them! 






















































































Can't wait to plug her in!!!  This one is coming tuned to Drop-C and those GT90-H pickups should be bringing the metal!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 16, 2013)

Damn that is the hotness


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 16, 2013)

Prepare to own the classiest metal guitar of all time.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 16, 2013)

Make sure you let the TGP B00-teek crew know it's tuned to Drop-C and that you're going to play metal with it!
Should be good for a few laughs.


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 16, 2013)

That looks outstanding!!

That shop looks like a slice of heaven.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh man, can't believe I missed this. That sucker is a beauty.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 16, 2013)

DISTORT6 said:


> Make sure you let the TGP B00-teek crew know it's tuned to Drop-C and that you're going to play metal with it!
> Should be good for a few laughs.




GREAT JOB!  I knew you would post that over there!
I got one helluva belly laugh!



(never had to quote myself...weird  )


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 16, 2013)

DISTORT6 said:


> GREAT JOB!  I knew you would post that over there!
> I got one helluva belly laugh!
> 
> 
> ...



Haha yeah I figured I'd let them know it was heavily detuned and used for metal... I'm sure there were quite a few    faces going on when they read that!


----------



## mphsc (Apr 16, 2013)

day-um dude.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Apr 16, 2013)

good lord man. congrats.


----------

